# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  نرم افزار هوشمند زمانبندی کلاسها

## javad_64

نرم افزار هوشمند زمانبندی کلاسها 
من یک نرم افزار برای زمانبندی کلاسها  ویژه مدیر گروه های دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزشی نوشتم که زمانبندی هفتگی کلاسها را در طول ترم به صورت اتوماتیک تعیین می کند 
که شامل ایتیم های زیر است:
مدیریت کلاسها: شامل درج -حذف-بروزرسانی-امکان تعریف انواع کلاسها (معمولی-آزمایشگاه-کارگاه و غیره است .همچنین برای هر کلاس امکان تعیین زمانهائی که کلاس در اختیار گروه مورد نظر می باشد در یک جدول که روزها و ساعت های هفته را نمایش می دهد فراهم می باشد.

  مدیریت دروس : درج -حذف بروز رسانی و جستجو 
مدیریت اساتید:درج - حذف -جستجو
مدیریت رشته ها و مدیریت  ورودیهای جدید 
گزارش گیری از وضعیت کلاسها 
برنامه زمانبندی هم بدین صورت انجام می شود که در یک صفحه تمام ورودی ها نشان داده میشود و برای ورودی مورد نظر ترم جاری محاسبه میشود و بر اساس ترم جاری درس های آن ترم نمایش می شود که کاربر باید نام استاد ونوع کلاسی را که برای آن مورد نیاز است تعیین کند .سپس در صفحه ای دیگر زمان های که اساتید مورد نظر در دسترس هستند تعیین می شود و بر اساس این ورودی ها یک حالت بدست می آید.
بهینه کردن حالت بدست آمده :امکان  ویرایش کردن حالت بدست آمده در پایان نیز وجود دارد مثلا می توان درسی را از شنبه ساعت 8 به یکشنبه ساعت 10 در صورت امکان (چک کردن تداخل و وقت کلاسهاوغیره انتقال داد.)

----------


## hozouri

دوست عزیز این نرم افزار در این حد 150 هزار تومان البته بازاری (نه سفارشی) ولی اگر بهش قسمت ثبت نام و حسابداری رو هم اضافه کنی تقریباً 300 تا 400 هزار تومان ارزش فروش نرم افزار شماست ...

----------


## javad_64

> دوست عزیز این نرم افزار در این حد 150 هزار تومان البته بازاری (نه سفارشی) ولی اگر بهش قسمت ثبت نام و حسابداری رو هم اضافه کنی تقریباً 300 تا 400 هزار تومان ارزش فروش نرم افزار شماست ...


فکر نکنم ثبت نام کاربردی برای این نرم افزار داشته باشه .واسه ثبت نام هم نرم افزارهای بهتری تو بازار هست. 
سفارشی چند می ارزه؟

----------


## mmssoft

سفارشی 320 تومان می ارزه. یعنی 6 رقمیه. البته این قیمت، قیمت درست و صحیح نیست. اگه میخواین قیمت درست و صحیح برنامتون رو بدونید چند تا اسکرینشات از برنامه بذارید دقیق تر تا من و دوستان دقیق تر نظرمون رو اعلام کنیم.

----------


## hozouri

> فکر نکنم ثبت نام کاربردی برای این نرم افزار داشته باشه .واسه ثبت نام هم نرم افزارهای بهتری تو بازار هست. 
> سفارشی چند می ارزه؟


معمولاً سفارشی توافقیه اما اگه من بودم با برآورده هزینه ها و یک سال پشتیبانی رایگان 500 هزار تومان می فروختم(البته هزینه ها رو هم بهش اضافه کن)

----------


## javad_64

> همين شماها هستين كه بازار برنامه نويسي رو خراب كردين ديگه
> حتما همگي يه دوره كلاس فني حرفه اي رفتين يا به لطف دانشگاه آزاد دو سه سال ديگه مهندس ميشيد !
> با اين رقما كسي دست به كد ميزنه؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


دوست عزیز نمی دونم منظورت از اینا کیه؟
ولی من نه فنی حرفه ای رفتم نه دانشگاه آزاد بودم مدرکم رو هم دو سه سال دیگه نمیگیرم .گرفتمش
در ضمن به نظر من فرقی نمی کنه مدرکتو از گجا میگیره مهم اینه که چی بلد هستی 
 البته من با قیمتی که دوستان دادن موافق نیستم  فکر کنم بیشتر از اینا ارزش داشته باشه

----------


## hamidinejad

اين نرم افزار 1 ميليون مي ارزه!

----------


## h0111in

خداییش درکت می کنم
به نظر منم باس خیلی بیشتر اینا قیمت بخوره
البته به پیچیدگی الگوریتمات خیلی ربط داره
و البته یه interface کاربر پسند
منو در جریان کارات بذارشاید بتونم کمکت کنم
منظورم ویژگی های تجاری برنامته.
موفق باشی
09364248372حسین

----------


## pirmard

> نرم افزار هوشمند زمانبندی کلاسها 
> من یک نرم افزار برای زمانبندی کلاسها  ویژه مدیر گروه های دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزشی نوشتم که زمانبندی هفتگی کلاسها را در طول ترم به صورت اتوماتیک تعیین می کند 
> که شامل ایتیم های زیر است:
> مدیریت کلاسها: شامل درج -حذف-بروزرسانی-امکان تعریف انواع کلاسها (معمولی-آزمایشگاه-کارگاه و غیره است .همچنین برای هر کلاس امکان تعیین زمانهائی که کلاس در اختیار گروه مورد نظر می باشد در یک جدول که روزها و ساعت های هفته را نمایش می دهد فراهم می باشد.
> 
>   مدیریت دروس : درج -حذف بروز رسانی و جستجو 
> مدیریت اساتید:درج - حذف -جستجو
> مدیریت رشته ها و مدیریت  ورودیهای جدید 
> گزارش گیری از وضعیت کلاسها 
> ...


بابت آف تاپیک منو ببخشید . خسته نباشید منو هم بابت این زحماتتون بپذیرید. 
اما در مورد قیمت گذاری موارد زیادی می تونه موثر باشه . میزان نفر-ساعت صرف شده برای برنامه نویسی ، اینترفیس برنامتون ، میزان ریالی کامپوننتهای به کار رفته ،  پلتفرمتون و معماری و ... . 

یه سوال داشتم در مورد نحوه ی کار برنامهتون . آیا الگوریتم های ژنتیک براش استفاده کردین ؟

----------


## javad_64

سلام به همه دوستان من نسخه جدید این نرم افزار را هم  نوشتم که علاوه بر تنظیم اتوماتیک ،  تنظیم دستی را نیز در کنار آن قرار دادم که می توان هر تعداد درس دلخواه را به صورت دستی و البته هوشمند تنظیم کرد .و البته خیلی جیزهای دیگه که در اینجا نمی شه توضیح بدم. راستی  من حدودا یک ماه برای این نرم افزار وقت گذاشتم  به نظر شما این نرم افزار را به صورت اختصاصی بفروشم یا بصورت کرک شده؟



> یه سوال داشتم در مورد نحوه ی کار برنامهتون . آیا الگوریتم های ژنتیک براش استفاده کردین


از الگوریتم ارضا محدودیت استفاده شده  ،

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام من و همکارم آقا مهدی یه نرم افزار مشابه نوشتم البته با امکانات خیلی بیشتر و حرفه ای تر 
که قرار داد اول 1و 200 بود و 300 هم تغییرات خورده تا حالا که بعضی از فرم هاشو تو سایتم زدم می تونید ببینید و نظر بدین
http://www.karanarmafzar.com/Software.aspx?id=026
البته رو حساب رفاقت کم گرفتم ازشون می تونستم 2 هم بگیرم

----------


## javad_64

> سلام من و همکارم آقا مهدی یه نرم افزار مشابه نوشتم البته با امکانات خیلی بیشتر و حرفه ای تر 
> که قرار داد اول 1و 200 بود و 300 هم تغییرات خورده تا حالا که بعضی از فرم هاشو تو سایتم زدم می تونید ببینید و نظر بدین
> http://www.karanarmafzar.com/Software.aspx?id=026
> البته رو حساب رفاقت کم گرفتم ازشون می تونستم 2 هم بگیرم


سلام دوست عزیز 
نرم افزار خوبی نوشتی (البته به نظر من خیلی خوب هم فروختی )
نرم افزار من کل کارهای نرم افزار شما را انجام می دهد البته با یکسری کارهای اضافی خیلی مهم تر  مثلا : در نرم افزار شما کاربر باید برای تمام درس ها را یکی به یکی  زمانبندی کند (در واقع در هر مرحله محدودیت ها را چک می کند.) اما در نرم افزار من می توان زمانبندی تمام دروس یا بخشی از دروس را به صورت کاملا اتو ماتیک و بدون دخالت کاربر انجام داد . و یک ویژگی دیگر این است که بعد از زمانبندی می توان ساعت تشکیل هر درسی را به ساعاتی که ممکن است انتقال داد که این رویه نیز اتوماتیک انجام می شود.

----------


## rezaei manesh

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> نرم افزار خوبی نوشتی (البته به نظر من خیلی خوب هم فروختی )
> نرم افزار من کل کارهای نرم افزار شما را انجام می دهد البته با یکسری کارهای اضافی خیلی مهم تر  مثلا : در نرم افزار شما کاربر باید برای تمام درس ها را یکی به یکی  زمانبندی کند (در واقع در هر مرحله محدودیت ها را چک می کند.) اما در نرم افزار من می توان زمانبندی تمام دروس یا بخشی از دروس را به صورت کاملا اتو ماتیک و بدون دخالت کاربر انجام داد . و یک ویژگی دیگر این است که بعد از زمانبندی می توان ساعت تشکیل هر درسی را به ساعاتی که ممکن است انتقال داد که این رویه نیز اتوماتیک انجام می شود.


ببین دوست من من نرم افزار شما رو ندیدم اما اون طوری که فکر می کنی نیست من بخشی از امکانات و فرم های نرم افزار رو تو سایت گذاشتم و بخش زیادی رو نزاشتم 
اما در مورد اینکه زمانبندی درس ها رو خودکار انجام می دی مشه بپرسم که نرم افزار از کجا می فهمه که برای آموزش مهم هستکه هر در تو چه ساعتی بر گزار بشه و تو اون ساعت و اون روز استاد وقتش آزاد باشه اون کلاس که حجمش مناسب هست خالی باشه ... 
فقط در صورتی امکان داره که کاربر هر بار یک حجم زیادی اطلاعات به عنوان اطلاعات پایه واسه هر ترم معرفی کنه که خودش کلی وق گیر هست خوب پس بهتره که کلاس ها رو با سلیقه خودش بچینه و فقط نرم افزار کمکش می کنه که اشتباه نکنه 
البته واسه هر کلاس فقط کافیه هفته اولش رو وارد کنه و بقه کاراها رو نرم افزار واسش انجام می ده و خودکار پر می شه که البته می تونه تغییر بده
در مورد قیمت هم همین رو از بیرون قیمت گرفتند 2 میل قیمت دادند بهشون

----------


## javad_64

> ببین دوست من من نرم افزار شما رو ندیدم اما اون طوری که فکر می کنی نیست من بخشی از امکانات و فرم های نرم افزار رو تو سایت گذاشتم و بخش زیادی رو نزاشتم 
> اما در مورد اینکه زمانبندی درس ها رو خودکار انجام می دی مشه بپرسم که نرم افزار از کجا می فهمه که برای آموزش مهم هستکه هر در تو چه ساعتی بر گزار بشه و تو اون ساعت و اون روز استاد وقتش آزاد باشه اون کلاس که حجمش مناسب هست خالی باشه ... 
> فقط در صورتی امکان داره که کاربر هر بار یک حجم زیادی اطلاعات به عنوان اطلاعات پایه واسه هر ترم معرفی کنه که خودش کلی وق گیر هست خوب پس بهتره که کلاس ها رو با سلیقه خودش بچینه و فقط نرم افزار کمکش می کنه که اشتباه نکنه 
> البته واسه هر کلاس فقط کافیه هفته اولش رو وارد کنه و بقه کاراها رو نرم افزار واسش انجام می ده و خودکار پر می شه که البته می تونه تغییر بده
> در مورد قیمت هم همین رو از بیرون قیمت گرفتند 2 میل قیمت دادند بهشون


این چیزهائی که گفتی براش تعریف میشه که اصلا کار وقت گیری نیست شاید در کمتر از 2-3 دقیقه انجام بشه (نیازی نیست در هر ترم تعریف بشه یکبار که تعریف شد برای ترم های دیگه می توان به راحتی ویرایش کرد. برای هریک از قسمت ها یک سیستم مدیریت فرام شده است : مدیریت کلاسها ،مدیریت دروس،مدیریت اساتیدو... ) .ابته در نرم افزار من هر مدیر گروه زمانبندی گروه خود رو انجام میده (در دانشگاههای بزرگ معمولا اینجوری) نه اموزش برای کل رشته ها 
در هر صورت موفق باشید

----------


## amirjalili

خیلی دوست  دارم بدونم دوستان این قیمت ها رو که عموما برابر با قیمت پنیر هستش رو از کجا میارن.!!

----------


## sufia_lido

با سلام
ببخشید امکانش هست یک پیشینه از این نرم افزار به من بدهید
اینکه این ایده از کجا اومده و اولین بار کجا اجرا شده و توسط چه کسی
برای تحلیل در درس مهندسی نرم افزار نیاز به کمی اطلاعات در مورد پیشینه این نرم افزار  دارم
متشکرم

----------

